# كيفية اعداد محاضرة Safety orientation - للموظفين الجدد (ملف ارشادي)



## يا الغالي (17 يونيو 2014)

اغلب الشركات الصناعية تتطلب لكل من يشتغل في مشاريعها ان يحضر محاضرةتوعوية ابتدائية حول السلامة والتي تسمى بالانجليزية 
Safety orientation او safetyinduction
يتم اعطى هذه المحاضرة في الايام الاولى من تعين الموظف. 


الملف التالي عبارة عن دليل ارشادي يوضح كيفية تنظيم هذه المحاضرة: 
رابط تحميل 
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2014/04/blog-post.html


اهم محاور التي تناقش خلال المحاضرة مايلي: 

1-ادارة السلامة:
- احصائيات السلامة
- سباسةالمنظمة واهدافها الخاصة بالسلامة
- مسئواليات الموظفين اتجاه السلامة
- التحذيروالمعاقبة لمخلفي قوانين السلامة
- توثيق الحوادث والمخاطر 
- طريقةالامنة في حالات الطورائ 
- نظام تراخيص العمل
- الوح الارشادية 
-معدات الحماية الشخصية - PPE
2- المخاطر المهنية المحيطة وطرق الوقايةمنها:
- خطرالسقوط
- مخاطرالقيادة 
- مخاطرالكهربائية
- مخاطرالكيميائية
- مخاطراعمال الحفر
- مخاطرالتداول اليدوي
- مخاطراماكن المحصورة
- البيئية 
- التنظيف والترتيب


لا تنسونا من الدعوة الصالحة ​


----------



## ewakkad (22 يونيو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله بك وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## هشام صالح 2009 (7 يوليو 2014)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مرتضى دعوب (7 يوليو 2014)

الأخ الكريم الزميل كاتب المقال : 
أشكركم جزيل الشكر على التعرض لهذا الموضوع العالى الأهمية و هو البرنامج التوعوى الذى يقدم للموظف أو العامل الجديد ....
لاحظت أن المحور الأول قد سُلط فيه الضوء على الإحصائيات و هى معلومات ربما تكون صادمة للشخص المعيّن حديثاً لما لها من أثر نفسى خصوصاً عند إفتراض أن هنالك حوادثاً كثيرة قد وقعت لعمال الشركة ...
أفضل أن تكون البداية بعرض للنشاط الإنتاجى الذى تقوم به الشركة مع عرض الأهداف و السياسات التى وردت فى النقطة الثانية من المحور الأول كما أرى ضرورة تبيان الفرق بين تطبيق ترتيبات و نظم السلامة من عدمها فيما يلى المكاسب و الخسائر الغير ظاهرة مثل التعويضات و تكاليف العامل البديل للعامل المصاب و الإضرار بسمعة الشركة بسبب الحوادث المتكررة و إرتفاع أقساط التأمين لنفس السبب و غيرها من الأضرار الغير مباشرة و هو ما يسمى بلغة النيبوش : hidden costs of accidents or potencial benefitits of good safety practice 
بالنسبة لتوثيق المخاطر أعتقد أنه من الأفضل أن يتركز مجهود التدريب المبدئى على تعليم الموظف الجديد آليات التبليغ عن المخالفات و الملحوظات السالبة و تنويره بفوائد هذا التبليغ فى تحسين مستوى الأداء و تلافى الحوادث و الأضرار فى الوقت المناسب ، و كمثال لذلك هناك شركة أمريكية لم يقع فيها حادث أو إصابة لمدة خمسين عاما !!! و ذلك كان لسبب بسيط ...تدوين الملاحظات و الشكاوى بإنتظام و عدم الإستهانة بأقل ملاحظة و وضعها فى الصندوق المخصص للعاملين أو الزبائن و من ثم فتح هذه الصناديق إسبوعياً و مراجعتها و السعى لحل المشكلات المذكورة بعد نقاش مستفيض تعقده اللجنة المعنية بالشكاوى و الملحوظات ...
بالنسبة للنقطة المتعلقة باللوحات الإرشادية و التحذيرية أعتقد أنه من الأفضل أن تدعم بتقديم تسلسل الأعمال وفقاً لترتيبها المنطقى لكى يلتزم بها الموظف أو العامل الجديد حفاظاً على سلامته و سلامة غيره و هو ما يسمى وفقاً لعلم ضبط الجودة بال Task list حتى نتفادى ما يسمى بتجاوز الإجراء أو القفز فوق الإجراء by pass procedure و قد ثبت أن معظم الحوادث تحدث بسبب تجاوز الإجراء بنية إختصار الوقت أو الثقة الزائدة overconfedence ...
أخوكم : مهندس مرتضى دعوب 
بكالاريوس هندسة سلامة - يوغسلافيا 
مدير قسم السلامة - شركة توزيع الكهرباء السودانية - حالياً 
مدرب و مستشار
IGC- Nebosh - .- PMP - T.O.T


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

